# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Linus, lapin à l'adoption

## seconde vie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Linus
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 4 ans 7 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 44 - Loire-Atlantique
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0619984607
*E-mail :* unesecondevie.1449@outlook.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Linus est un mâle avec son petit caractère mais gentil.
Il est à l'adoption pour rejoindre une copine.
Nous ne connaissons pas sa date de naissance mais nous pensons qu'il est né en 2018, voire plus tard.
Identifié, vacciné, stérilisé, à jour antiparasitaires.

----------


## seconde vie

up

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

